# Your favorite Planted Tank Picture Thread



## roccov12345

I was bored at work yesterday and I stumbled across a few pics of planted tanks that I really liked. I like the Amano tanks but only to a point. Probably because I'd never have the time nor patience to tackle one







.

Anyway, I thought it'd be neat to post a picture thread of your favorite or inspirational planted tanks. Maybe this will give us planted tank people some ideas. For one, I know layout imagination is my biggest downfall.

Here's a few that I had saved on my laptop before it crashed.

Enjoy and feel free to post your favorite pics........


----------



## roccov12345

A few more before I get to work....


----------



## His Majesty

wow those are some beautiful tanks. truly are. makes me wanna setup a planted tank.

ill go on a little search and see what i can dig up


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Every single one of those tanks is gorgeous big time. I love that huge one on the hardwood that has plants coming out the top.


----------



## No0dles

yes those are very very awesome tanks and dont get it twisted guys those tanks take a lot of maintenance and time to take care of. one of these days i will have time to take care of a fully planted sex tank



























and a saltwater aquascape


----------



## roccov12345

TGIF!!


----------



## roccov12345

Ok last set for the day........
































































One of my favorites...


----------



## shiver905

3:1


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Takashi Amano's tanks are sweet especially his 100 gal one that in the second post.


----------



## Lifer374

This is one of my favorites. Low light tank, no co2 injection


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Tango374 said:


> This is one of my favorites. Low light tank, no co2 injection


Sweet as hell and amazing that no Co2 is used, I can only imagine the time and effort needed to maintain these suckas.


----------



## His Majesty

some truly inspirational setups. might make my new 75g into a planted. depends on how things go

keep the pics coming guys


----------



## roccov12345

Funny that you posted this pic Tango. I was actually going to set up my tank low tech using this setup as inspiration. It's mostly moss, so this just goes to show that you don't need to go to ultimate ends to have a







tank.

Nice post!



Tango374 said:


> This is one of my favorites. Low light tank, no co2 injection


From a low tech perspective....... I actually really like this one.....


----------



## RedneckR0nin

That's a slick tank too Roc, I love the color coordination and scheme. That is a bloody beatiful tank too, and great thread by the way I just wanna get 10 150 plant packs with Co2 galore and sodium halide lighting and go to town after viewing some of these as they are truly inspirational. Getting some good design concepts from them as well.

Check out this amazing piece of art I am stunned of the visuals created by this tank.









View attachment 182281

View attachment 182282


----------



## roccov12345

RedneckR0nin said:


> That's a slick tank too Roc, I love the color coordination and scheme. That is a bloody beatiful tank too, and great thread by the way I just wanna get 10 150 plant packs with Co2 galore and sodium halide lighting and go to town after viewing some of these as they are truly inspirational. Getting some good design concepts from them as well.
> 
> Check out this amazing piece of art I am stunned of the visuals created by this tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182281
> 
> View attachment 182282


That is crazy.... I wonder how they got that waterfall simulation in there?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I love this tank:








This sw tank is sweet, but its better if you can find a larger image.
The l shape is to simulate a reef above then a dropoff into the deep ocean.


----------



## ryanimpreza

sean-820 said:


> I love this tank:
> View attachment 182311
> 
> 
> This sw tank is sweet, but its better if you can find a larger image.
> The l shape is to simulate a reef above then a dropoff into the deep ocean.
> 
> View attachment 182313


sweet tanks of all.


----------



## Rick james

wow that truly is an art. Makes my tank look sad. Does anyone know what type of plant that is that looks like a bonzai tree?


----------



## His Majesty

man im drooling right now.

those last two tanks are so so nice. truly beutiful.
and that waterfall one is stunning.


----------

